# Convict's jail breaking horses



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Well yesterday was one of those days

1pm my phone rings ... *****'s horses are out again.... I have to tell the lady I can't do anything until LATER!! If you can catch them and hold them for me if possible... the woman calling me is a WONDERFUL lady sweet as can be and has horses of her own... 

So I get on the phone and start tracking ***** down ... call where she works and her brother tells me she is in hospital 

My mom was in hospital getting test ran and I really dont' want to be out of singal on my cell phone so... what can I do .. nobody else to call

so I leave them loose go and check on mom ... went to wrong hospital , go to other hospital ... go to FOUR nurses' stations and she walked out one hallway while I was walking in another... so I go upstairs and tell **** I am off to get your horses ... when you getting out .... she has no clue ... they were telling her NOTHING!!!!!

so my options at this point find the horses and take them back to her house or bring them home to save me two 24 miles trips a day ...so off I go to the river bottoms again to look for them... I drive all teh way from one end to the other no sign of them get to ***** 's house and her NON horsey room mate tells me that the WONDERFUL lady I spoke with has them in her barn lot... so I drive there speak with her ask her if she can hold them until I go home get trailer fix place for them and come back to get them.......


So Mike gets off work we fix my riding pen to hold them drive the truck, trailer and the escape to get them 

OH did I mention that the lady holding them has a HUGE LONG DRIVEWAY and no room to turn my trailer around....

so we park truck and trailer at end of driveway and I drive the Escape back to get them ... thought Mike and I would do like Tam and I had done... well it didn't work ... we found a place to turn out trailer around ... I held the convicts while Mike went back to end of driveway to get truck and trailer.... 

got them loaded and home about 9pm lastnight cold and tired , did I mention I have the world's best husband?? 

so without further ado here'sthe convicts


Ransom the old man of the bunch at 5 (I think) 



the trouble making SOB
his name is Shilo but I am changing it to CONVICT since he tried to go thur my pen until Moosa and Lazy attacked him adn put him back in LOL 


and this is the one I have liked from the first time I seen them 
Shock because he likes to put his nose on the electric fence and get shocked


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what a day! hopefully there aren't many more ahead of you like it!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope not as well I am out of places to put them these are in my riding pen LOL and convict tried to crawl BETWEEN the split rails had his head and one leg thur when Moosa attacked him and put him back in 

they don't lead and didnt' think they tied but I tied convict in the corner and he stood like a trooper after pulling back ALITTLE bit twice .. ... got him to walk one lap around the pen BESIDE me instead of BEHIND me being dragged so progress already ...


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

omg my gelding has broken out like 3 time this week . . . im so tired of it hes sooo big that he just runs through what ever i temporarily put up


----------

